# Traits and practices of a good groundman suggestions



## Arclight (Oct 14, 2015)

I finally got hired on as a ground ops guy, and apart from what I know from the ground ops video I would like some suggestions regarding how I can be the guy the other members of my crew can count on.

So based on all of your experiences: what suggestions/traits/advice would you give this newbie? My appreciations in advance.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 14, 2015)

Let 'er ruuuuuuuuuuunnn


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 14, 2015)

Cellphone turned off and left in lunchbox


----------



## ckliff (Oct 14, 2015)

1. No little piles, always rake towards the chipper.
2. Use deodorant.
3. Keep climbing line tale clear of brush.
4. Frequently look up, anticipate climbers needs/wishes.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

Grab a rake and leave the blowers alone


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

There is a great post on another site but unfortunately it can't be posted here. Its long but everything you'll need to know.

Google "how to be an excellent groundman" Click on the Treehouse


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 14, 2015)

The guys in the trees always appreciated when I wore a bright orange safety vest (maybe that's already a requirement). Made me easier to spot from the air and not drop things on me.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 14, 2015)

If you're sending me up a saw.. Start it, rev it out, idle it, shut it down then send it up. I hate choking a saw in the air.

Learn some knots. Bowline/running, clove, alpine.

If I look down.. And you're in the DZ playing on your phone.. You're getting clipped.


----------



## Arclight (Oct 14, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> There is a great post on another site but unfortunately it can't be posted here. Its long but everything you'll need to know.
> 
> Google "how to be an excellent groundman" Click on the Treehouse



Thanks for the direction -- I'll be reading it constantly on my free time.



acer-kid said:


> If you're sending me up a saw.. Start it, rev it out, idle it, shut it down then send it up. I hate choking a saw in the air.
> 
> Learn some knots. Bowline/running, clove, alpine.
> 
> If I look down.. And you're in the DZ playing on your phone.. You're getting clipped.



I'm probably the only millennial in the first world that doesn't have a cell phone . I got rid of mine because I was starting to become unproductive with it and caught myself.

Keep them coming, peoples -- these are very good suggestions!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 14, 2015)

It seems we climbers expect to have our collective ass kissed but if you were in the tree you would understand that anything extra up there burns energy! So when a groundie can lessen his toil its very appreciated. Remember to not ask 500 times which rope to tie stuff to send up if he uses his tail he is a tail man if he uses his handlines he is a hand man! Oh and don't ever think that rolling his rope up when there's brush on the ground is helping him lmfao. I would only mess with ropes when your told to after he is down anyway but make sure while he is climbing to keep them tangle free. Oh and don't pull a rope until asked, shaking the tree while he aint expecting it could hurt your ears for days after. Learn how to let it run


----------



## Del_ (Oct 14, 2015)

The Ground workers handbook.


----------



## Tree94 (Oct 14, 2015)

Definitely get good at letting it run, this takes practice, but is a big plus.

try to stay busy, or at least look busy, I cant stand when im busting my ass up in the tree and I look down and my ground guy is just sitting there looking at their phone when there's things to do.

also learn how to talk to the customer, don't answer questions that are above your pay grade, tell them they will need to talk to the boss.
I hate when a customer asks my groundie questions like, "Will you guys trim this tree?" and my groundie responds with something like, "Yeah, I think we can do that."

Or, "can you haul this small pile of brush off for me while you're here?" and the ground says, "Of course!"


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 14, 2015)

X2 on the not tugging on ropes willy nilly. 

Learn to sharpen a chain, too. Priceless talent for a groundman. Not needed often.. But BOY when it is...


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 14, 2015)

Corollary to learning how to sharpen a chain is learning how to not dull one....
Own up to your screw ups. You will screw up.
Try not to forget tools / equipment when packing up. Esp. if you were the last guy to use said tool.
Bring enough of your own water / grub to a job site so that you don't have to ask the boss if you can "borrow" a bottle of his water.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

Never lose a hitch pin


----------



## Arclight (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks again for the suggestions, everyone!

I'm gonna do some reading so I can hit the ground running tomorrow. It's an exciting time for me because this is the beginning of a new career path, but definitely an intimidating one given the fact that this is one of the more dangerous professions and I don't want to be 'that guy' that gets somebody hurt or killed over something I could have prevented.

I'm going in with a huge amount of respect for the whole of it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 14, 2015)

Arclight said:


> I finally got hired on as a ground ops guy, and apart from what I know from the ground ops video I would like some suggestions regarding how I can be the guy the other members of my crew can count on.
> 
> So based on all of your experiences: what suggestions/traits/advice would you give this newbie? My appreciations in advance.



I have not read past this post, but I will tell you as an op's man , you better know your ****,,, you want your crew to respect you. 
I climbed for 28 year's before I moved to a company as an Op's man. 
Never heard of a grounds op's guy,, does that mean you are the best groundie on the crew?
Jeff


----------



## Arclight (Oct 14, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I have not read past this post, but I will tell you as an op's man , you better know your ****,,, you want your crew to respect you.
> I climbed for 28 year's before I moved to a company as an Op's man.
> Never heard of a grounds op's guy,, does that mean you are the best groundie on the crew?
> Jeff



Ground ops refers to a groundman position and all the responsibilities therein. I'm starting at the lowest position there is and getting qualified along the way.


----------



## JRoland (Oct 14, 2015)

Pay attention. At all times. Everything else you read and / or learn will not matter if you venture into the drop zone without communication and get squished.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 15, 2015)

Keep eyes open, listen, bring a brain to work, do not walk under a tree unless you know exactly what the climber is doing, when you walk under the tree shout "below" loud enough for a climber in ear muffs to hear especially when bent over picking up sticks, never let a rope go near the chipper, keep the site clean, don't let a big pile of **** collect on the floor near the chipper feed tray, keep tools together and out of walkways, treat tools as if you're paying for them, drag as much brush in one go as you comfortably can without damaging property, don't stop working till the job is done or till the man in charge does, don't whinge about mincy bollocks that no one cares about or wants to hear, be polite and don't swear, be the first to do something that needs doing instead of waiting to be told, do not let public into the drop zone without getting permission from climber, assume every member of the public is a suicidal lunatic with no intelligence until they prove you wrong and even then don't trust them.
That'll do for starters


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> Definitely get good at letting it run, this takes practice, but is a big plus.
> 
> try to stay busy, or at least look busy, I cant stand when im busting my ass up in the tree and I look down and my ground guy is just sitting there looking at their phone when there's things to do.
> 
> ...





Arclight said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions, everyone!
> 
> I'm gonna do some reading so I can hit the ground running tomorrow. It's an exciting time for me because this is the beginning of a new career path, but definitely an intimidating one given the fact that this is one of the more dangerous professions and I don't want to be 'that guy' that gets somebody hurt or killed over something I could have prevented.
> 
> I'm going in with a huge amount of respect for the whole of it.


----------



## Zale (Oct 15, 2015)

Don't start chipping until you are told to do so. Always look up. Show up on time. Shower on a daily basis. Keep your hard hat and safety glasses on your head. If the crew leader asks for your opinion, give it. All other times keep your opinion to yourself.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 15, 2015)

Zale said:


> If the crew leader asks for your opinion, give it. All other times keep your opinion to yourself.



Yea.. I disagree with that whole heartedly. If you're spouting off about things that youre not familiar with, then by all means keep it zipped.

If you have a legitimate concern or idea.. Don't feel like you need to clamp your yap up about it. Fostering understanding and trying new things or taking on ideas is what makes a crew a great crew. Mutual respect is what should be the norm.. If you wind up working with an "opinions to yourself" type of jagoff... You won't enjoy it much.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> Corollary to learning how to sharpen a chain is learning how to not dull one....
> Own up to your screw ups. You will screw up.
> Try not to forget tools / equipment when packing up. Esp. if you were the last guy to use said tool.
> Bring enough of your own water / grub to a job site so that you don't have to ask the boss if you can "borrow" a bottle of his water.


I buy cases of water but yes admit your screw ups mine too


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Yea.. I disagree with that whole heartedly. If you're spouting off about things that youre not familiar with, then by all means keep it zipped.
> 
> If you have a legitimate concern or idea.. Don't feel like you need to clamp your yap up about it. Fostering understanding and trying new things or taking on ideas is what makes a crew a great crew. Mutual respect is what should be the norm.. If you wind up working with an "opinions to yourself" type of jagoff... You won't enjoy it much.


Some actually have commonsense and others yap. Yappers get the **** treatment put on a 20 acre brush pile lol. Commonsense groundies i'll hear out but many times their ideas I have already ruled out, as the easy way is not always the safest!


----------



## Arclight (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished my first job as a groundman -- we felled a podocarpus gracillior and we'll be working on the other later, and it nearly wiped my body out , but tbh I feel like a milestone has been reached from not quitting and seeing the job through.

Kept my head on the swivel and ears open, made myself useful, asked questions, tried to anticipate the crew's needs and tasks, kept hydrated, and learned a lot from the crew.


treesmith said:


> ...assume every member of the public is a suicidal lunatic with no intelligence until they prove you wrong and even then don't trust them.
> That'll do for starters



Yeah today I saw what you mean. There were a lot of members of the public who failed to either read or understand the 'sidewalk closed: tree work in progress', and 'no parking' signs One 'genius' decided to park his Harley in the coned off area.

Some people I tell ya... Still I have to say that these people are braver than I am -- the risk of being struck by a heavy object gives me a healthy amount of pause.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2015)

Arclight said:


> Finished my first job as a groundman -- we felled a podocarpus gracillior and we'll be working on the other later, and it nearly wiped my body out , but tbh I feel like a milestone has been reached from not quitting and seeing the job through.
> 
> Kept my head on the swivel and ears open, made myself useful, asked questions, tried to anticipate the crew's needs and tasks, kept hydrated, and learned a lot from the crew.
> 
> ...


Thats how you make it; keep it up, we'll make a climber out of you soon


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 16, 2015)

Remember it's called work for a reason, not holiday time. It's not always fun or enjoyable, sometimes it's just a miserable way to spend the day.


----------



## Zale (Oct 16, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Yea.. I disagree with that whole heartedly. If you're spouting off about things that youre not familiar with, then by all means keep it zipped.
> 
> If you have a legitimate concern or idea.. Don't feel like you need to clamp your yap up about it. Fostering understanding and trying new things or taking on ideas is what makes a crew a great crew. Mutual respect is what should be the norm.. If you wind up working with an "opinions to yourself" type of jagoff... You won't enjoy it much.




" Fostering understanding......" , You and I were taught two different ways. I learned by watching and asking questions. There is a difference.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 16, 2015)

Zale said:


> " Fostering understanding......" , You and I were taught two different ways. I learned by watching and asking questions. There is a difference.


Our groundsmen are obviously far more involved in our day to day than yours.. If your groundsmen feel like they're slaves that have to keep their mouths shut.. Maybe someday a piece won't run and you wobble off your gaffs. Maybe you're doing something back breaking.. And one of your gm is on the ground thinking "what a putz. It would be much smoother if.. " I'm always open to suggestions, and its served our crew beyond well. Perhaps that missing in your operation?

I think the way I was treated and learned as a groundsman was responsible for my passion for tree work. It was "fostered". Pay it forward


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 16, 2015)

Some ground critters are dumb brutes who really aren't interested in learning anything.
Their sheer brutishness makes them useful; a pack mule. 
After 4 years, one guy still could not tie a bowline or tell a balsalm fir from a hemlock. 
It was like trying to teach a pig to sing.
We parted ways, and life moved on.


----------



## Zale (Oct 16, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Our groundsmen are obviously far more involved in our day to day than yours.. If your groundsmen feel like they're slaves that have to keep their mouths shut.. Maybe someday a piece won't run and you wobble off your gaffs. Maybe you're doing something back breaking.. And one of your gm is on the ground thinking "what a putz. It would be much smoother if.. " I'm always open to suggestions, and its served our crew beyond well. Perhaps that missing in your operation?
> 
> I think the way I was treated and learned as a groundsman was responsible for my passion for tree work. It was "fostered". Pay it forward




You're still missing my point. I will teach the gm everything I know and they are free to ask all the questions they want. What I will not tolerate is a new gm without any knowledge of the industry telling me his opinion on how things should be done. Also, you don't know me or my operation but assume my groundsmen hate me. My current gm must be a masochist, he's been with me six years.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm sorry. It was rhetorical, I never meant to imply that. I simply reacted to what you said. "Unless asked, keep your opinions to yourself". I don't agree with that mantra. I did however agree with not shooting off at the mouth when you don't know what you're talking about.

We had a groundman that came from working the boats. He had lots of opinions. Changed the way we rigged. I'm some glad he didn't keep it to himself.


----------



## tidy (Oct 16, 2015)

How do you guys view reliability or attendance? Can improvement ever be "fostered"? Case by case basis obviously depending on the particular groundies skills and worth whilst actually onsite. I currently have a skilled and experienced (ex climber) groundy who doesn't show up on average 1 day per month- hes currently my first choice but I'm thinking making a change. We've started socialising (drinking beer) so this has made matters a slight bit awkward...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 17, 2015)

If it's a no show no call, then not a lot of tolerance. 

If he calls in sick once a month, and busts it the rest of the time, it may be worth it. 

You have to understand your guys. Some guys just don't have the body to be able to bust it everyday (age, old injuries, illness such as migraines etc) so may need a 'maintenance' day.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 17, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> If it's a no show no call, then not a lot of tolerance.
> 
> If he calls in sick once a month, and busts it the rest of the time, it may be worth it.
> 
> You have to understand your guys. Some guys just don't have the body to be able to bust it everyday (age, old injuries, illness such as migraines etc) so may need a 'maintenance' day.



Our guys get 3 sick days a year by law, use them or lose them.
Interesting thing is that of the 15 guys I have, their attendance is perfect,,a few exception's for family matters, and they plan their paid vacation and add the sick days they did not use. 
If I see a pattern of frequent Monday sick calls from an employee,,I would be talking to him.
Jeff


----------



## tidy (Oct 17, 2015)

That's sound advice, cheers. Unfortunately being a 2 man crew for at least half the time the no show can be a mini disaster- much of the fallout will depend on how easygoing the clients are when they get the call and are told the job will need to be delayed.... some are going to use this "unreliability" as leverage.

Another trait of a good ground worker is trying to preserve property, putting some genuine effort into minimizing the impact of dragging out a tree etc. To me that shows respect for their employer... and a thorough cleanup unsupervised if that's part of the brand.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

how to make your day really fun;
put all chains on backwards,
dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
exessively wrap the tree (or portawrap),
scream "WAAAAAIIIITTT" during every climbers backcut, when they shut the saw off to see whats going on say "nevermind keep going"

these simple steps will make your day on the ground more fun and exciting because face it climbers......................................................., you're not going to climb all the way down to do anything about it.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> how to make your day really fun;
> put all chains on backwards,
> dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
> tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
> ...



That is a good plan for your last day on the job.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 29, 2015)

Del_ said:


> That is a good plan for your last day
> 
> aka first day tomorrow


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> how to make your day really fun;
> put all chains on backwards,
> dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
> tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
> ...



You sir, you are my favorite troll! 
Actually, that is pretty funny or I am just in a good mood.

Jeff

Just so you know, I went to this extreme because it cut into my post to start a new thread. 
I was thinking,,and then took time to read you,,,stop it,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 29, 2015)

You can bet your last dollar if a saw sent up had a backwards chain and was empty i WILL come all the way down and kick somebody's ass.

Remember...he who laughs last, laughs the hardest.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 30, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> how to make your day really fun;
> put all chains on backwards,
> dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
> tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
> ...


I wish there was a "love" button.


----------



## treebilly (Oct 30, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> how to make your day really fun;
> put all chains on backwards,
> dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
> tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
> ...


Remember we have a large viewing area from up there and are pretty accurate. No need for me to come down when I can send a log down to fix the problem and continue working. 

Word of advice for a new ground man. Always look up. Some " struck bys " are not accidents.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> I wish there was a "love" button.



you are a 'Love Button',,,,
it happens mostly when your 'man suit' is in the dryer,,
just refrain from posting before you put it on,,
you are welcome,, good-nite,,,
Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 30, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> you are a 'Love Button',,,,
> it happens mostly when your 'man suit' is in the dryer,,
> just refrain from posting before you put it on,,
> you are welcome,, good-nite,,,
> Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


,,,,,,,,,,,,,most,,,,,,definitely,,,
I'd ask,,,,,, to,, borrow yours,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,, ,, , ,,,,,
But,,,,,I don't think my balls,,,,,, would,,, fit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

When I need,,,, to hear from a glorified secretary,,,,,,,,,,,,, I'll call you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
,, ,,,, ,,,,,,,, ,,,,!


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Oct 30, 2015)

hey guys quit pullin eachothers ropes

HAHA SO PUNNY I MEAN FUNNY

HAHA OKAY IM PUN I MEAN DONE


----------



## Del_ (Oct 30, 2015)

treebilly said:


> Remember we have a large viewing area from up there and are pretty accurate. No need for me to come down when I can send a log down to fix the problem and continue working.
> 
> Word of advice for a new ground man. Always look up. Some " struck bys " are not accidents.



Two words:

Yellow rain.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 31, 2015)

Hummm sounds like you drink a lot of soda, tea, coffee. I know when im working its all water. They would be pretty confused clear but warm....


----------



## treesmith (Nov 1, 2015)

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> how to make your day really fun;
> put all chains on backwards,
> dont check the gas before you send up a saw,
> tell the climber you could do it better if he wasnt already up there,
> ...



Before you send up a saw you'd better base tie his climb line tail, just in case....



KenJax Tree said:


> You can bet your last dollar if a saw sent up had a backwards chain and was empty i WILL come all the way down and kick somebody's ass.
> 
> Remember...he who laughs last, laughs the hardest.





Need a groundie, Chris? There's this dude I've heard about...


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Nov 1, 2015)

if a guy knows everything not to do he might be purdy good


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Nov 1, 2015)

Kevin was trying to **** with me one day, he hasnt worked with many people that climb SRT, and tied the tail end of my climb line off....He sure was surprised when I made it to the ground and started chasing him around the yard... I was working on being tied into another tree and climbing (spikeless) a heavy leaner walking up and setting up as if we were going to wreck it. Point is tying the tail end off only works DDRT. This was at a buddies house so horse play was not a problem... No saws either...


----------



## theciscokid (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Setup safety cones as necessary around equipment/job site. Take pride in protecting people.
2. Have saws inspected and filled with gas an oil.
3. Double check trailer/hitch connections
4. Make sure you're climber/bucket operator is always in sight. Try everything possible to make sure they aren't waiting on you.
5. Don't waste trips to the truck. Need something to drink? Grab a pile of brush to bring back with you.
6. Ask questions. Before you start the job, ask about the tree. Find out its identification and reason for removing and or trimming. Even ask your climber his gameplan for removal/trimming.
7. Learn basic knots. At the very least bowline and sheet bend.
8. Protect your climber-especially when rigging. Learn when you need to let the rope run, or when you need to keep it tight. Ask the climber if you aren't sure.
9. Save time on the chipper. Stack whatever possible behind it. When there's time-run it through quickly, but most importantly, safely. Your company will appreciate the hours you save on the chipper. They are pricey units.
10. Rake towards the chipper. Avoid sending dirt/rocks through the chipper. Chip up what you can, anything else take a shovel and put it on the back of the truck.
11. Take inventory of equipment before leaving the job. Make sure you leave with everything you came with.
12. Do a 2nd walk through of the job before leaving. Make sure you didn't miss any brush, equipment, or personal items.

ALWAYS
1. Have your hard hat on
2. Have your safety glasses on
3. Have hearing protection
4. Have a desire to learn.


----------



## acer-kid (Nov 4, 2015)

theciscokid said:


> 1. Setup safety cones as necessary around equipment/job site. Take pride in protecting people.
> 2. Have saws inspected and filled with gas an oil.
> 3. Double check trailer/hitch connections
> 4. Make sure you're climber/bucket operator is always in sight. Try everything possible to make sure they aren't waiting on you.
> ...



Real good advice right there.


----------



## Arclight (Nov 7, 2015)

So I followed all of your advice and I've built a great reputation with the foremen and company in general. I want to thank you all for taking the time to give me this advice; I'll be training in climbing during the winter!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Nov 7, 2015)

Now that you have built this reputation, don't do the two week shuffle... Be consistent if your really in it for the long haul.


----------



## JRoland (Nov 7, 2015)

Arclight said:


> So I followed all of your advice and I've built a great reputation with the foremen and company in general. I want to thank you all for taking the time to give me this advice; I'll be training in climbing during the winter!



Be safe. The relationship you built with your climber as a groundsman will only help as you go forward, a lot of the things you've probably been watching happen from the ground will make more sense to you when you start climbing.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 21, 2015)

never leave the back yard empty handed


----------



## acer-kid (Nov 21, 2015)

derwoodii said:


> never leave the back yard empty handed


YUP. Getting a drink? Sneaking off for a leak? Drag some f'in brush with you. No sense in wasting a trip.


----------



## Andrew the Arborist (Jan 25, 2016)

A good groundman comes to work prepared, and is someone who knows how to communicate. Number 1, if your are trimming for a power company, (Nelson Tree, Asplundh, etc.) Make sure the truck ALWAYS has all of the tools and safety equipment and gear, and if it doesn't tell your foreman before he finds out when he needs it and it's not there. Get cones out. Rake towards the chipper,but don't throw rocks through it!

If it's residential tree work your doing as not necessarily working in the road, the same applies. Always look up and stay where you can be seen. Keep brush off the ropes. If your sending a saw up, start it and warm it up. Learning how to keep a saw sharp is slightly more important than learning how to sharpen a chain, time is money especially in the tree business and every time you dull your chain work stops.

Never walk to the chipper empty handed or with one or two sticks. Make it a habit to always pick up brush, and when you're chipping the climber or guy in the bucket shouldn't have to assist you in cleaning up what we already dropped.

Most of all, stay safe. You will pick up on all the nuances as you gain experience. Good luck!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 25, 2016)

Andrew the Arborist said:


> A good groundman comes to work prepared, and is someone who knows how to communicate. Number 1, if your are trimming for a power company, (Nelson Tree, Asplundh, etc.) Make sure the truck ALWAYS has all of the tools and safety equipment and gear, and if it doesn't tell your foreman before he finds out when he needs it and it's not there. Get cones out. Rake towards the chipper,but don't throw rocks through it!
> 
> If it's residential tree work your doing as not necessarily working in the road, the same applies. Always look up and stay where you can be seen. Keep brush off the ropes. If your sending a saw up, start it and warm it up. Learning how to keep a saw sharp is slightly more important than learning how to sharpen a chain, time is money especially in the tree business and every time you dull your chain work stops.
> 
> ...



You should go to bed, Preacher,,morning come's early!
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 26, 2016)

A good groundie knows some cheap hookers and the owner of a discount liquor store.


----------

